# [SOLVED] Direct X Install Problem



## Unsaintly (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey,

ich habe eben über Steam ein Spiel (Worms Revolution) gekauft und gedownloadet.
Und wie Steam so ist, hat es versucht Direct X Redist Package zu installieren.
Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme bei der installation doch dieses mal kam folgende Fehlermeldung:










Ich habe im Internet nach Lösungen für das Problem gesucht, aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden bzw. die Lösungsversuche, welche ich versucht habe haben nicht funktioniert.

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:

- Reboot
- Neuinstallation
- Virenprogramm
- Die Datei neu gedownloadet und ersetzt
- DirectX manuell installieren
- sfc /scannow unter cmd

auch habe ich die Lösungsansätze, die Steam selbst anzubieten hat ausprobiert. nachzulesen hier Link

Im DxError.log steht folgendes:



> --------------------
> [07/22/13 20:45:54] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2234, function: RegisterDLL
> 
> Failed API: LoadLibraryEx()
> ...



Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand Rat und kann mir weiterhelfen :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

Install Direct X problem
Hey,

I have purchased and downloaded a game (Worms Revolution) just about Steam.
And how Steam is so, it tried to install Direct X Redist package.
So far I never had any problems with the installation but this time got the following error message:



I have searched the internet for solutions to the problem, but am not able to find the solution and experiments which I have tried have not worked.

Here's what I've already tried:

- Reboot
- reinstall
- Virus program
- Downloaded and replaced the new file
- Install DirectX manually
- Sfc / scannow in cmd

I also tried the solution approaches has to offer Steam itself. read here link

In DxError.log is the following:

Quote:
--------------------
[07/22/13 20:45:54] module: dxupdate (Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2234, function: RegisterDLL

Failed API: LoadLibraryEx ()
Error: (193) -% 1 is not a valid Win32 application.



Unable to load C: \ Windows \ system32 \ xactengine3_6.dll.

--------------------
[07/22/13 20:45:54] module: dxupdate (Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5861, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

RegisterDllFromSection () failed.

--------------------
[07/22/13 20:45:54] module: dsetup32 (Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: cSetup :: Install Plugin

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn () failed.

--------------------
[07/22/13 20:45:54] module: dsetup32 (Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: cSetup :: SetupForDirectX

Install Plugin () failed.

Maybe someone here knows advice and can help me


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

Is Windows Installer enabled? 64 or 32 bit Windows7 and was it originallly on this computer or an upgrade?


----------



## Unsaintly (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

Windows Installer is enabled and i have windows 7 64 bit. Was installed on this laptop


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

Even though you need the redis package, make sure you have this: Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center If not, install and try the other download again. I don't know why the package was't included in Steam/the game since the developer should have done that.


----------



## Unsaintly (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

thank you for your help

But the programm says that i have a newer version.

Steam always installs a version of direct x after installing. Even if u have a newer version.

Thats whats in the DirectX.log 



> 07/23/13 00:17:15: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Installing: XACT3_6_x86.inf - [x64_install]
> 07/23/13 00:17:15: dxupdate: GetFileVersionInfoBlock(): Unable to get FileVersionInfoSize, file: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xactengine3_6.dll, reason: 1812.
> 07/23/13 00:17:15: dxupdate: Unable to get Version on target file C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xactengine3_6.dll
> 07/23/13 00:17:15: dxupdate: Currently C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xactengine3_6.dll is newer than the one being installed.
> ...


----------



## Unsaintly (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Direct X Install Problem*

well it worked now. i deleted the file and now it works.
thank you for you help :smile:


----------

